
Show HN: We made a WordPress plug-in to replace Clef - skion
https://www.authentiq.com/blog/2017/06/06/authentiq-on-wordpress/
======
skion
Hi HN,

We received a number of requests from (ex-)Clef users asking if we would
perhaps build an authentication plug-in for WordPress, now that Clef is
sunsetting.

This is our first version: We opted to use a proven extension as a base, and
collect feedback. Then use that to develop a stand-alone plug-in in the
future.

Tell us what you think!

\- Pieter

------
pors
This looks nice, does it let me restrict who can sign in to my site in some
way?

~~~
skion
Yes, you can filter by email address or email domain. It's one of the things
we get for free by using WordPress Social Login.

